# how fast do baby piranhas grow



## red devils red

i have five right now in a ten gallon tank,there about two months of age.how long will it take for them to get say two inches long? thanks whoever replies!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Im not positive, but I do know they grow really fast! You are going to need a bigger tank for them or else they will start taking out each other. I have my (6) baby RBs in a 40 gallon tank and will be moving them into a 150 gallon shortly. My advise is to get them into a bigger tank before you are sorry.


----------



## Xenon

The 10 gallon tank will stunt their growth and it will not be healthy. I had ~5 in a 55 gallon tank and they grew to be roughly 5 inches in 6 months.....growth rates vary though.


----------



## Innes

you need at least a 75 gallon, and they might grow up to about 6-7" in their first year, but then they will slow down a bit


----------



## SnowCichlid.

lets jsut say they grow very fast... keep an eye out for a new tank,
... stop reading this thread go search now


----------



## RhomZilla

Space does play an important role in growth of your Ps, as well as propper feeding. Trust us about getting a bigger tank for your fish even at the size they're at for the momment. Hope your 5 P's are Pygos.


----------



## jmath

I have 7 1" rbp and a 2" pissed off Jack demp in a 55 ...

But their growing so fast im afraid I wont have a 120 in time....


----------



## MPower

You will need to upgrade your tank asap.


----------



## GARGOYLE

Two inches. A couple more weeks.


----------



## red devils red

I PUT THE FIVE IN A 55-GALLON.AND ALREADY I WANT TO GET THEM A 125-GALLON.THIS sh*t IS GETTING EXPENSIVE!THEY ARE GROWING REALLY RAPIDLY, THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!


----------

